# EMP Effects on Small Engines



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Guys and Ladies

Need some input here. I was wondering if there might be some small engine repair people out there that could render an opinion on EMP effects on small engines. I was thinking about purchasing a small horizontal shaft lawn mower-type engine to use for utility purposes post TEOTWAWKI. I am not a small engine expert and would like to know how much electronics is part of today's engines. Question: In your opinion, what would be the effect on small lawnmover type engines post EMP attack?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not a small engine expert. An EMP will only affect electronics such as computers, radios, solar panels and their controllers, anything using micro electronics and chip technology. Old tube type radios and the like should be robust enough to survive.

I find many different and varying opinions out there, so I suggest you read up on it and make your own decisions. My opinion (only) is that if it uses a magneto for the spark plug, you won't have any worries. If it has a capacitor, it *might* be susceptible. So buy a spare and and wrap it in multiple layers of aluminum foil/heavy plastic to protect it from an EMP.

Here are some of the papers I have read.
Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com 
Electromagnetic Pulse - Nuclear EMP - futurescience.com 
Electromagnetic Pulse - Soviet Test 184 - EMP 
Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack 
Grounding for Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - Futurescience.com - EMP
EMP Effects on Vehicles - Futurescience.com


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Guys and Ladies
> 
> Need some input here. I was wondering if there might be some small engine repair people out there that could render an opinion on EMP effects on small engines. I was thinking about purchasing a small horizontal shaft lawn mower-type engine to use for utility purposes post TEOTWAWKI. I am not a small engine expert and would like to know how much electronics is part of today's engines. Question: In your opinion, what would be the effect on small lawnmover type engines post EMP attack?


No problems. EMP builds up a static charge on long lines (power lines) or a massive difference in charge as the wave front passes. Small electronics are crisped by the current as the difference in charge passes through the circuitry, as I understand it.

The solid magnet, points, and single, short wire of a magneto should be A-OK.

Cuncur with Paraquack 100%.


----------

